# Benidorm expats advice..?



## sammy20 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi,
Recently posted a thread looking for advice on a possible move to Benidorm. I didnt give enough information so this is the updated version 

Im 53 years old and live in N. Ireland. Ive taken early retirement and its always been a dream of mine to live abroad in my later years and enjoy life in the sun.
Although I no longer drink i still like to socialise and meet new people. So I would like an Area that has a large expat community. 

Ive holidayed 2-3 weeks a year for the last 5 years in Benidorm and I love it there. Especially the slightly quieter and laid back old town. 
Was planning to try a month to start off, and if all goes well 3 months and so on.
Im aware I would be paying tourist prices basically on my first go but I dont mind as this is just testing the waters to see if this is definately for me.

All help tips and comments welcome folks,
thanks


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

What did you want to know? Was there a specific question you wanted to ask?

Living somewhere full time is somewhat different to being there on holiday—the dishes still need to be washed, the laundry still needs to be done and cleaning/shopping etc needs doing!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sammy20 said:


> Hi,
> Recently posted a thread looking for advice on a possible move to Benidorm. I didnt give enough information so this is the updated version
> 
> Im 53 years old and live in N. Ireland. Ive taken early retirement and its always been a dream of mine to live abroad in my later years and enjoy life in the sun.
> ...


I think coming for longer and longer spells is a good idea. Try coming at different times of the year too and doing non holiday things like finding out where the hospital/ health centre is and how to get there, how much it is to rent a non holiday property, how much paint/ curtains/ shoes/ furniture costs, which supermarkets are where...
You have probably got talking to people when you've been over before. Maybe be careful of the Brit you meet in a bar who offers to take you under their wing. I've heard there are a number of not very scrupulous Brits in certain areas.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

sammy20 said:


> Hi,
> Recently posted a thread looking for advice on a possible move to Benidorm. I didnt give enough information so this is the updated version
> 
> Im 53 years old and live in N. Ireland. Ive taken early retirement and its always been a dream of mine to live abroad in my later years and enjoy life in the sun.
> ...


You are doing it the right way. As PW says, make sure to spend 3 months there during the winter to make sure you still like the place at that time of year (rents will be a lot cheaper then anyway). After that you'll be more of an expert on whether it's right for you than anybody else. Many people end up splitting their time betyween Spain and their home country anyway - it's up to you to work out what works best for you.


----------



## sammy20 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!!
Just wanted to ask other members what they think of Benidorm as a place to live,
is there a big expat community out there and is it easy to meet people like myself once im there?
Also tips on where to secure rep accommidation in winter time and preferable in or close to the old town. Again probably for a month to start me off
I know not to treat this as a holiday, plan on going in winter time anyway to get a feel for life in the close season


----------

